# lowrance HDS7 Gen3



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I got what I think is a good deal on this unit W/O transducer. I was wondering if someone knew which would be the best one to get for it.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Many options just depends on what you want. 83/200 for just regular sonar. Hdi will give you regular sonar and down imaging. 83/200 and lss2 will give you all 3 regular sonae, down imaging and side imaging but will have 2 transducer that way or the total scan transducer will give you all 3 in one transducer. As far as thru hull I'm not that familiar with them. Then there is also the capability of 3d if you add the 3d module. Lots of options just depends on what you need and want.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input WalleyeRunner, I am leaning towards the total scan, don't really want 2
Transducers, and should give me what I need


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I highly recommend the totalscan transducer. Just make sure you have the space to allow it to hang off the transom. Its a bit big. Also the total scan transducer you will have to go through the transducer installation within the unit for it to recognize this transducer. Many are basically plug and they work but I had to walk a few people through installation of the totalscan transducer before so if it doesn't work when you hook up right out of box don't panic just go into the transducer installation.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks jcoholich, thought it should recongnize it automatically. I will check that out as I just got it all installed and will try out this Mon/Tues. Yes it is a honker of XD


----------

